# Pepsi Bottle Age Question



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 5, 2009)

Anyone a Pepsi expert?  I think it's early 1940's.  Can anyone help?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 5, 2009)

up close


----------



## VA is for Diggers (Feb 5, 2009)

Your correct on the date; this style began in the 30's into the 40's. The Ayer Pepsi books are great to have and sometimes some rare ones even from those years can bring good $$$


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks.  Its an Owens Illinois one from 1947.  I should have actually looked at the codes on the base before asking.  Bottles are actually easy to date from them.  I saw one on eBay from a different glass company.  Does that make a differance in value?  I picked it up for $1.50 at goodwill.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, it was for a worthy cause! []


----------



## athometoo (Feb 5, 2009)

I GOT 4 OF THEM AND NEVER BOTHERED TO LOOK AT THE BOTTOM . FIGERED THEY WAS 60S OR SUCH . GONNA HAVE TO LOOK NOW . THANKS FOR THE INFO  .


----------



## capsoda (Feb 5, 2009)

They had paper lables. Watch ebay and you can pick up unused lables to put on them for display.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 5, 2009)

So the date is right on the bottom?  Could you show a picture?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 5, 2009)

I only know for sure on the Owens Illinois bottles.  It's well documented how they marked their bottles.  There should be a one or two digit number followed by a letter followed by the date code.  If you look on the bottom right of the photo you see the number 47.  These numbers follow 14 A and then 47.  Theres alot more info at this page.  http://www.sha.org/research_resources/newsletter_articles/lockhart.htm


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tip capsoda!  It would be a lot nicer looking that way.  Do you know where I can see a photo of which lable it had?


----------



## capsoda (Feb 6, 2009)

Sure thing. There is one on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/RED-WHITE-BLUE-DOUBLE-DOT-PAPER-LABEL-PEPSI-COLA-BOTTLE_W0QQitemZ120371776380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item120371776380&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A0%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's one like it from Johnson City, Tenn., no it's not mine, but I wish it was. LOL! 







 You have to be careful though, sometimes these turn out to be acls with the labels worn off, but 1947 is still very much on the edge of the ball park. If it was later then you might be looking at a former red white and blue acl.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 6, 2009)

Sometimes they have town names on them like this 1944.


----------



## madman (Feb 7, 2009)

HEY MORB, THATS A NICE PEPSI IVE DUG HUNDREDS OF THOSE PEPSIS,  BUT NEVER A TOWN EMBOSSED  AND CERTAINLY NOT ONE WITH MARION VA ON THE BOTTOM  @#$%^&**  MIKE


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 7, 2009)

Keep ya eyes open, there has to be more floating around out there, then there's the O.C.B.Co. pepsis from there as well.


----------

